# gerbil cages (with pics please)



## rabbitritz (Feb 20, 2013)

So I am hopefully getting gerbils soon and I can't find a cage that seems suitable for a pair or three, I have looked at the pets at home ones but I'm not a fan of the wire top. I am looking for inspiration, I can't buy a £200 tank but I don't want them squished. Please show your tanks or cages thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey,

It's so good that you're researching housing before you get your gerbils... you obviously have already got a good idea of what you're looking for as you want two or more gerbils and you know you need a large tank. 

I'm with you on price, the cost of large glass tanks can be ridiculous. I have an ikea detolf cabinet on its back for our two girls and they absolutely adore it. Its a brilliant size nearly 1.7 m long about 40 cm deep and 40cm high, although maybe a little too shallow for them - i've just over filled it with substrate and they've made the best tunnels ever!



















The detolf is amazing, we got ours second hand for £15, but it's only £40 brand new. If you want something a little smaller but for good value, i suggest either making a 'bin cage' from a plastic storage box, such as a 'really useful box' or looking for second hand aquariums and other tanks on ebay etc.

We have a really large box that we bought to put the gerbs in while we travel home for christmas etc, but now we keep the hamster in it. £15 (including lid) for a really large storage box, but beware the gerbils could chew through the internal corners over time, ours haven't yet though.

SAMLA Box - black, 39x28x14 cm/11 l - IKEA

I think it's best to avoid anything with bars/wire because they seem to obsessively chew on them, which can damage their teeth - glass is the best material for gerbs 

hope you find something suitable for your future gerbils 

Hazel xxx


----------



## rabbitritz (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that looks really good I might just get the detolf :biggrin:


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow that looks great. I used 3ft tanks for gerbils.
If you can find one that's been leaking or has a small crack, it shouldn't cost much


----------

